# No more guppy females for me



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

since my female died of Dropsy a couple of weeks ago.. I haven't gottent the nerve to replace her. I'm afraid that another will die again. Well, I gues we will see how this goes.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't let this discourage you. Normally when dropsy gets to a visible stage it is very hard, if not impossible, to cure. She may have had an ongoing problem that was not visible to you, so don't feel like it's your fault. If you buy your fish from a healthy source with little to no dead or sick fish, you should be fine. You can also buy from show-quality breeders for a bit larger of a price (try 30-50 bucks a trio) but you will get much better quality and much healthier fish from a source you know you can trust.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You probably should get several female guppies. Your signature shows you have 3 male guppies. You should have at least 2 females to every one male if possible.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

can I just have alot of males and no females, or do I need to put females in there too?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes it is possible. Then you don't have to worry for fry either.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

All males are fine. You just want to avoid having more males than females unless you want no females. It is possible that the males will literally chase the females to death not giving them a chance to rest.


----------

